# Withhold number on Etisalat



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi

Does anyone know whether for Etisalat mobile phones there is any method to prevent your mobile number being displayed on the receivers phone, preferably selectively by using a pre-fix number before dialling*, or universally with a phone or service provider setting?

(_* in UK this is achieved by dialling 141 before the number_)

Cheers, Lamp


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

No, as far as I'm aware you can't.


----------



## sabfrance (Sep 9, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know whether for Etisalat mobile phones there is any method to prevent your mobile number being displayed on the receivers phone, preferably selectively by using a pre-fix number before dialling*, or universally with a phone or service provider setting?
> 
> ...


Can't you go in to the settings on your mobile phone and set the "Send my caller ID" to No/Off?


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Nope not possible.


----------

